# Tree help



## farmin (Aug 13, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I live in zone 6 of the Texas panhandle. I planted a few trees this year in the spring. The summer was very hot, dry and windy. I live on a farm and planted some trees outside my yard but still easy to water with a hose. The following pictures are of 2 oak trees and an elm tree. We had many weeks over 100 degrees and I did my best to keep the trees watered. Now in the past few weeks it has gotten much cooler and lots of rain. Is this just drought stress on new trees and don't worry? Or do I have some type of issue?

All of the pines I planted look great. The red maple and ash tree look great.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would be concerned. I would call a local arborist.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Might be a little late to the reply, but I have had zero luck growing any types of trees on my property in the past 6 years. Dogwoods, oaks, apples, japanese maples, pear, peach, and a few others. None of them lasted longer than a year. It wasn't for a lack of water, nutrients or attention. When I had my soil tested a few months ago, it opened my eyes as to why nothing was growing in my soil. My pH was near 5.4, and was lacking in several macro/micro nutrients. With the help of my local extension agent, we're on a path to get my soil where it needs to be. I'd suggest you get a sample of your soil and see what that can reveal for you.


----------

